# شرح كيفية رفع الملفات على موقع4shared بالصور



## Alexander.t (18 مايو 2010)

*من فتره عملنا شرح لموقع المديا فاير
*كيفية رفع الملفات الى سيرفر مديا فاير ومشاركة  الاخرين بالملفات
* 
*************************

وانهرده عملنا شرح لموقع الفور شيرد

اولا رابط الموقع : http://www.4shared.com

سنبدء بشرح التسجيل فى الموقع ثم رفع الملفات 

الموقع بيديك مساحة 10 جيجا مجانا والحجم الاقصى للملف الواحد 200 ميجا  ولازم تخش على حسابك مره واحده على الاقل كل 60 يوم





































هناك طريقتين لاخذ الرابط لمشاركة الاخرين بالملف الــمُــحمل الطريقه  الاؤلى بمجرد انتهاء الرفع سيظهر لنا الرابط هكذا




الطريقه الثانيه نضغط على علامة التنزيل الموضحه بالصوره وسيحولنا الى صفحة  التحميل ونأخذ الرابط من أعلى المتصفح كما بالصوره










الان نذهب الى الموضوع لنشارك الاخرين بالملف الــمُــحمل ونضع الرابط  بالموضوع هكذا










انتهى الشرح اى حد يقابله مشكله يقولنا عليها ونحلها باذن الله

الصور بالمرفقات 
*
​


----------



## menayoussef93 (23 مايو 2010)

بجددد فكره حلوه أوى أنك تشرح أزاى نعمل ابلود ... ربنا يباركك و يبارك خدمتك


----------



## minsandra (9 يونيو 2010)

merci awi mawdoo3 gameel awi


----------



## modygold33 (3 يوليو 2010)

http://www.4shared.com/account/home.jsp

?startPage=1


----------

